# Eli can run!



## Spiritsmam

I read about the successes of many of the pups on this list in Schutzhund and obedience, of some competing in agility and others gaining their CGC. I feel great pride in all their accomplishments and the positive light it shines on German Shepherds, yet at the time feel sad that my Shepherds will never be able to achieve such things.

So, here is Eli's brag. He is now 7 months old and has had problems with core strength, resulting in him not having the strength to walk, instead pulling himself round on his butt. Suddenly over the past 2 weeks I have seen a change (rehab works!), culminating last Saturday with him actually running round the yard with Spirit and Sam (video link below) ... not graceful or fast, but I'm as proud as if he had won Westminster.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

that is a huge accomplishment- a bigger accomplishment than most dogs will ever make in their lives







yay eli!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Go, Eli, go! Without your other dogs he'd never be doing that. You can tell how motivated he is to get over there and play with them. 

Can Eli do aquatherapy?


----------



## dhonner

WOW! That is so fabulous.







What an incredible video. 

Thanks for sharing. This is inspirational.


----------



## Spiritsmam

Eli hasn't done aquatherapy, although his brother does swim and go on the underwater treadmill. Once the weather get warmer I'm going to take him to the local lake (heaven help me!).  The biggest thing that has helped Eli thus far in developing core strength is standing him on a rehabilitation ball and rolling it slowly, making him have to work his muscles to stay upright.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Does his sister swim (that's Spirit, right?) I wonder if he'll have buoyancy issues? I guess you can get him one of those life jackets for dogs. I am going to start taking Rafi swimming as soon as it gets warmer too. I hope he'll follow Chama in. That was a huge help for my other dog with HD. 

I am trying to imagine him using a theraball!


----------



## Spiritsmam

No, Spirit can't swim, I found that out the hard way last Fall when she fell into my neighbours in-ground pool. I had to dive in after her to save her. Being unable to flex her hindlegs she could only thrash round on the spot with her front legs. I have a lifejacket that Bonnie used to use, I'm going to try that with Eli but think he'll likely be limited to walking in the water rather than swimming.

Yes, the theraball is a riot - I have one of the peanut shaped ones and as soon as Eli is put on it he basically develops rigor mortis, standing like a statue ... Then he'll decide he wants to jump off, but in preparing to jump wobbles the peanut, so he freezes again. I should get someone to video him - may make it onto one of those funny home video shows.


----------



## xwildman138x

Great job Eli!!!


----------



## Superpup

That is awesome!!! Forget about SchH or any other sport, this is much more important and greater!! YOu must be SO proud!! What kind of rehab have you done with him???


----------



## Spiritsmam

Yes, I'm very proud  The rehab I have done has been geared towards increasing core strength and muscle mass. I do some ROM and stretching, followed by work on a peanut shaped theraball. I stand him on it and move it slowly, requiring him to use his abdominal muscles to stay upright. I also try to drape him over the peanut rolling it forwards and backwards.

From what I've heard, Eli seems to be ding better on the mbility front than his siblings. I wonder how much of this is my efforts and how much him simply having Spirit as a "sister". It is fascinating watching Eli as he studies Spirit and then tries to imitate her.


----------



## RG518

GO ELI GO!!!!!!


----------



## bearlasmom

oh my god, wow, GO ELI GO!!!!
i cant believe it, i cried so so much. wow. i cant stop. what a beautiful site. i kept playing it over and over. what a wonderful prson you are. congrats


----------



## katieliz

what dear, dear sweet dogs. i can understand why you would be so incredibly happy.


----------



## DancingCavy

This is a stupendous brag!! Way to go, Eli!


----------



## ThreeDogs

How awesome is he!!! And so handsome









Way to go, Eli!!


----------



## DinoBlue

This is an awesome brag!! Go ELI!!!!


----------



## sammys_mom

Way to go for both Eli and you. He's doing incredibly well.

Keep up the good work









Jackie


----------



## Hellismd

What an absolutely wonderful brag! Kudos to Eli!









What an awesome job you have done with him.


----------



## melonyjhsn

Very cool! He looks like he's getting around pretty good. He also looks very much like Gracie


----------



## jsmurray31

I have said it before, and will again, you are an ANGEL!!! What a wonderful job you have done with your dogs. They are adorable and full of life.......just needed that special person to believe in them.

Your video is so heartwarming!


----------



## onyx'girl

> Originally Posted By: ACSI have said it before, and will again, you are an ANGEL!!! What a wonderful job you have done with your dogs. They are adorable and full of life.......just needed that special person to believe in them.
> 
> Your video is so heartwarming!


took the words right out of my mouth!







Eli is adorable!


----------



## Keeyah

Well done Eli!!


----------

